
Show HN: Sauron – Web Interface to Kubernetes ConfigMaps and Secrets - zomglings
https://github.com/simiotics/sauron
======
zomglings
This is something I've seen developers struggle with in the past. Been playing
around with React a bit and thought this would be a good project on which to
cut my teeth.

Sauron deploys with a server - the plan is to eventually add login (e.g. using
GitHub or Google accounts) and tracking functionality so that people deploying
apps don't have to work with Kubernetes RBAC system.

If this seems useful to you and the installation instructions don't work,
would be very happy to help you set things up.

